# 12 Volt Acuator



## Dustin24 (Mar 4, 2009)

I am looking for recomendations on 12 volt Actuators for my golf cart snow plow to lift and lower (with down force) and also one to do the power angle. Where do I get them, how much should i be looking at spending and what do you guys recommend for the size.

Thanks

Dustin


----------



## glfredrick (Nov 21, 2008)

Dustin24;765027 said:


> I am looking for recomendations on 12 volt Actuators for my golf cart snow plow to lift and lower (with down force) and also one to do the power angle. Where do I get them, how much should i be looking at spending and what do you guys recommend for the size.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dustin


I'm not sure on price, but check out the actuators on the dump beds of John Deere Gators. They are fairly strong and have power in and out, with simple wiring.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

I would recommend the Mibar lift system. A couple of guys on here have them and they seem to work pretty good. Im not real sure how much it will cost you , but im sure one of the other members that have can. Here is a link to there website if you want to check it out! http://www.mibarproducts.com/ Hope this helps!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a 12 volt acuator on my 3 point hitch. They are expensive tho. go on ebay theres alot on there.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I run the Mibar system on my quad it works great.

How heavy duty is this golf cart and how big of a blade are you running on it?

how much snow are you gonna be pushing with it?
there a big difference between a 2" powder and a 15" wind whipped hard drift or the end of the drive that has a salt filled bank from the street that has been there for 4 hours that you have to bust through.

from the top of my head for the up/down you want 500lbs of static holding force and for the angle you want 1000lbs of static holding force.

I also run a power angle system

this has been hashed out in a couple different threads on here.
if I can find them again I'll post links.

sublime out.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

here ya go in the ATV Plow with wings page 3
hashed out the up/down and side angle stuff 
has all the info and links on things'
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78022&page=3

sublime out.


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

Great post Sublime and spot-on info! Anything less is going to be a waste of your money and time to mount it up. As stated... there is a huge difference in the types of snow you're going to be pushing and the performance you can expect depending on your set-up.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

baderland,

what type of actuactors due the blackline plows run?
just wondering if you know off hand or they had a label on them?
thanks.

sublime out


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

If memory serves correct, they are Bear Actuators. I have one in a box so I'll double check once I get out there to open it.


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

Try out these guys: http://www.surpluscenter.com/sort.asp?UID=2009030918571791&catname=electric&keyword=EALD
Good selection, great prices, lots of other goodies too.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

sublime68charge;765250 said:


> here ya go in the ATV Plow with wings page 3
> hashed out the up/down and side angle stuff
> has all the info and links on things'
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78022&page=3
> ...


Just bagged another Eagle actuator kit new in box on flea bay for $83. A terriffic buy as these are tough actuators going on my 6th winter without a hitch.:yow!::yow!:


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

geeze now I'm jealous,

I got an extra last winter for $180 and I thought that was a steal.

so i have a good spare.

great find skywagon.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Lime, I almost had a new Moose v-plow all hyd angle for the V ect.nice unit missed it by $50 and was sick, may find another one. With the economy the way it is there are a few around for a good price.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

yea I have seen the Moose V plow's that they came out with,

it's way to big for the quads I run but it would be pretty nice on your Rhino I bet.

I'll stick with my Big Red and the V plow I got set up in January but not enough snow to really test it.

I'm pretty set for snow removal for this winter.
just gotta make it through summer first.

just gotta tweak and tune some things.

sublime out.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i got an actuator off of ebay. $100. it has a 1ft stroke. 12v. its a werner linear actuator. i use it on my pull behind grade/box scraper. work great. think it was rated at like 1000 1500 lbs.


----------

